# MRV install today - Does not work



## PSMizzou (Jun 13, 2010)

Due to Directv's mixup, I had my new HD receivers installed last week, and today they came out to install the MRV setup. Here is my equipment:
R22
H21
HR-24

To make a long story short, after 4 1/2 hours, and three technicians onsite, the HR-24 is not working at all as part of the MRV. The H21 is displaying the playlist from the R22 and it is able to do DOD and other internet functions. However, neither the R22 or H21 can see the playlist from the HR-24. The HR-24 cannot see the playlist from the R22 and cannot do any internet functions.

After multiple calls to D*, multiple reboots of all three receivers, etc. it's still not working. The HR-24 is showing no network connection. The MRV Status shows all receivers authorized, but both DVRs show 'No Networked DVRs'. The technician called two other people to come help (including his sup), but they were not able to figure it out. They finally left with basically no resolution for me. 

I'm wondering if the internal DECA in the HR-24 is bad and I'm wondering how I would test this. Can I reconnect the ethernet to it and try running MRV off the powerline setup that I used during Beta or is only DECA authorized by D* once it's set up that way? If I did do that, I would assume that I would have to disconnect the DECA from the R22 and re-attach the B-Band converters. Is that right?

At this point, I'm at my wit's end and have no idea what to do. The technicians that were here admitted they have done very few of these installs, so it's all new to them, and the technical support people at D* were clueless about it, so I'm not sure how I'm supposed to get this thing working.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes first start with connecting your powerline ethernet that worked during BETA. I believe once the ethernet port detects a cable it disconnects the DECA from the equation.

I am disappointed they didn't try a new HR unit. Or did they? Why not try a different HR24 to see if that worked. Weird.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Sounds like the HR24 has had the internal DECA disabled. Has this ever had an ethernet cable connected?


> Can I *reconnect* the ethernet to it?


Try rerunning the SAT setup. This reactivates the internal DECA.
Do this only after there is no ethernet cable connected and keep ethernet away from the HR24, if you want to use DECA.

If you go back to all ethernet, since you're still on a SWiM, there is no need for the BBCs.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

B-Band converters are not used on SWM set ups. When you were set up with HD last week, did they have BBC's attached?

Or when they came out today, change the setup to SWM?

Essentially, any DECA setup requires SWM-LNB's or SWM8 or SWM16 setups. So BBC's are not used. Do not put them back.

If all else fails, you could do is connect ethernet via Powerline converters to the HR24 as well as to your router, reboot the HR24 and see if you then get a network connection.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

webby_s said:


> Yes first start with connecting your powerline ethernet that worked during BETA. I believe once the ethernet port detects a cable it disconnects the DECA from the equation.
> 
> I am disappointed they didn't try a new HR unit. Or did they? Why not try a different HR24 to see if that worked. Weird.





NR4P said:


> B-Band converters are not used on SWM set ups. When you were set up with HD last week, did they have BBC's attached?
> 
> Or when they came out today, change the setup to SWM?
> 
> ...


let's not send him "backwards", but instead work the DECA issue and get the internal DECA activated.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Ya maybe do what VOS suggests but as was suggested by NR4p, do a reboot if you go ethernet.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

_"Can I reconnect the ethernet..."_ says the HR24 expects Ethernet and has disabled DECA.

Do as VOS says and redo Satellite Setup to reenable DECA.


----------



## PSMizzou (Jun 13, 2010)

They told me they had no extra receivers on hand. Sounded strange, but it was near the end of the day and maybe they had already given them all out.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> let's not send him "backwards", but instead work the DECA issue and get the internal DECA activated.


Actually, we are on the same sheet of music.
Last part, "if all else fails", was a way to see if there was even a network connection getting to the HR24.


----------



## PSMizzou (Jun 13, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> Sounds like the HR24 has had the internal DECA disabled. Has this ever had an ethernet cable connected?
> Try rerunning the SAT setup. This reactivates the internal DECA.
> Do this only after there is no ethernet cable connected and keep ethernet away from the HR24, if you want to use DECA.
> 
> If you go back to all ethernet, since you're still on a SWiM, there is no need for the BBCs.


Yes, it was connected to ethernet before they came. Since it was installed last week and they weren't coming to do MRV until today, I connected the ethernet port so I could use DOD and Mediashare. I knew if it was connected that DECA would be disconnected, but I thought that would change as soon as the ethernet connection was removed.

I'll try rerunning the SAT setup and see what happens, although I thought they did that at one point. Is there any other way to get the DECA re-enabled?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

PSMizzou said:


> Yes, it was connected to ethernet before they came. Since it was installed last week and they weren't coming to do MRV until today, I connected the ethernet port so I could use DOD and Mediashare. I knew if it was connected that DECA would be disconnected, but I thought that would change as soon as the ethernet connection was removed.
> 
> I'll try rerunning the SAT setup and see what happens, although I thought they did that at one point. Is there any other way to get the DECA re-enabled?


Once ethernet is connected, the best way to make it switch back to DECA is to do what VOS recommended.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Some have been able to reboot without the ethernet connected, but others "we've fought with" for a long time and the final "winner" was to re-run the SAT setup.


----------



## PSMizzou (Jun 13, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> Sounds like the HR24 has had the internal DECA disabled. Has this ever had an ethernet cable connected?
> Try rerunning the SAT setup. This reactivates the internal DECA.
> Do this only after there is no ethernet cable connected and keep ethernet away from the HR24, if you want to use DECA.
> 
> If you go back to all ethernet, since you're still on a SWiM, there is no need for the BBCs.


It worked! As soon as the SAT setup was finished, I clicked my Playlist and there were the R22 recordings and the R22 has the HR24 recordings. I'm amazed the answer was that easy, but no one at D* had a clue about it. I wish I had thought to post this question here when the problem first popped up. Would have saved myself and the three techs several hours worth of frustration. Now I just wish I had a way to contact them and let them know how to fix it in case they encounter the same problem in the future.

Anyway, you all are the best! Thank you so much for a quick response and easy solution. By the way, not that it matters, but I'm a female. I'm pretty tech-savvy compared to most women I know, but I don't have anywhere near the knowledge you all have so I sincerely appreciate your help.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Congratulations and enjoy.
As you can see, alot of people here to help.

And you've gained some knowledge to help the next person with a problem.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

PSMizzou said:


> It worked! As soon as the SAT setup was finished, I clicked my Playlist and there were the R22 recordings and the R22 has the HR24 recordings. I'm amazed the answer was that easy, but no one at D* had a clue about it. I wish I had thought to post this question here when the problem first popped up. Would have saved myself and the three techs several hours worth of frustration. Now I just wish I had a way to contact them and let them know how to fix it in case they encounter the same problem in the future.
> 
> Anyway, you all are the best! Thank you so much for a quick response and easy solution. By the way, not that it matters, but I'm a female. I'm pretty tech-savvy compared to most women I know, but I don't have anywhere near the knowledge you all have so I sincerely appreciate your help.


After re-reading my posts, I apologize for not being "gender neutral".
We've worked this issues before and spent way more time & effort before we "found the key".


----------



## PSMizzou (Jun 13, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> After re-reading my posts, I apologize for not being "gender neutral".
> We've worked this issues before and spent way more time & effort before we "found the key".


No need to apologize as I was not offended in the least. I'm very grateful for your help as I will sleep much better tonight knowing that I don't have to call D* once again tomorrow in an attempt to get some help.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

PSMizzou said:


> Anyway, you all are the best! Thank you so much for a quick response and easy solution. By the way, not that it matters, but I'm a female. I'm pretty tech-savvy compared to most women I know, but I don't have anywhere near the knowledge you all have so I sincerely appreciate your help.


I followed the thread for a bit, and saw he was assisting...

Glad to hear (but not surprised) that VOS got you working - he is the best indeed.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

PSMizzou said:


> It worked! ... Now I just wish I had a way to contact them and let them know how to fix it in case they encounter the same problem in the future.


:hurah:

There's enough of a crossover between dbstalk and the DirecTV Technical Forums that the message should get through eventually.

This _is_ kind of an unusual case (except for us techies)... had it been installed the 'right way', it would have worked right out of the box. But once it determines it's supposed to use Ethernet, it won't try DECA again (without VOS )


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Sounds like the HR24 has had the internal DECA disabled. Has this ever had an ethernet cable connected? Try rerunning the SAT setup. This reactivates the internal DECA. Do this only after there is no ethernet cable connected and keep ethernet away from the HR24, if you want to use DECA.





veryoldschool said:


> Some have been able to reboot without the ethernet connected, but others "we've fought with" for a long time and the final "winner" was to re-run the SAT setup.


I want to add to the information from VOS about re-running satellite setup to reactivate DECA on a HR24.

About 3 months ago, I installed a SWM8 to clean up some cabling issues. About 3 weeks ago, I activated 2 HR24's and a H24 and deactivated a HR20 and a H20. This weekend, I added a DECA module to provide internet access. The H24 and one HR24 connected to my LAN very quickly, but the other HR24 could not see the LAN and returned a 70-792 error. Tried a bunch of things (menu reset, RBR, rerunning network setup, swapping locations with the "good" HR24, etc.) with no success and finally called DirecTV. Tech Support was very helpful, but finally concluded that the internal DECA function was dead and arranged to send a replacement HR24.

A little later, I remembered the post by VOS about re-running satellite setup and thought "why not?". After re-running satellite setup, the "defective" HR24 immediately connected to my LAN.

*The HR24 in question has never been connected to ethernet, so it seems that re-running satellite setup may be useful to ACTIVATE the DECA function in addition to re-activating it after using the ethernet port.*

YMMV.


----------

